# Zeeder is gone



## Chary68 (Sep 8, 2004)

Last week his wobbler's flared so bad that he lost function of his front legs as well as his hind legs. He did regain about 50% of his front leg function, but his hind legs just weren't improving. His breathing became irregular and we knew it was time. Friday afternoon we said goodbye to our dear puppy. I pick up his ashes this week. Anyone have ideas what to do with his ashes? I'd like to do something special with them. A nice urn? I heard of people who make a garden stone with their pet's remains....I'm not sure about that. 

I miss him so much. He was the first puppy Athena delivered from her first litter. I remember at 2am in the morning bending over and picking up a wet, bubbling mess and thinking, "WHAT is this!!" Then it dawned on me and downstairs we went to the whelping box. That was my introduction to that sweet silly boy we named Zeeder. I had never held or seen a newborn pup before him. He was very special to me.

He was always a happy boy with a smile.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Im sorry for your lose and the hard decision you had to make. As for the ashes, I think when its sarges time I will probably bury them and create a small memorial garden or something.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry, I can feel your pain my friend..I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chary68 (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you for the comforting words. I've thought about burying his ashes and creating a memorial garden for him.


----------



## margaret13 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm sorry for the loss of your beautiful, beautiful boy. I think that the idea of a memorial garden is a good idea. You're obviously a gardener, with all of those daffodils in the background, so why not bury Zeeder's ashes in your garden?
My boy, Seamus, died last year and his ashes are in an urn, buried in the back of a closet. I'll get them out - when I feel really strong - and bury the urn under some wonderful flowering thing like a dwarf lilac or a few clematis. The flowers will remind me how beautiful and full of life he was.


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss!








What a sweet face!

A memorial garden would be wonderful! 
Beauty and life to honor beauty and life....

Run free at the bridge Zeeder


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Awww, he was just a baby! How heartbreaking. I'm very sorry, how brave of your to let him go peacefully.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this







RIP sweet Zeeder


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

How tragic, he was so young. I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful boy, my condolences to you and those who loved him.







Run free at the Bridge Zeeder!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. He was a handsome boy and how touching that you knew him from his very first adventure. What a start!

There are companies that can take ashes and make them into jewelry, they blow some glass and mix the ashes into the new glass, it looks really cool. Here's one:
http://memoryglass.com/

You can even have them made into a diamond and have it put in a ring or pendant. There is one artist I found who makes a beautiful lantern which is also an urn and you can have your pet's photo put on the glass of the lantern and it's translucent and you put a candle behind it. It's really beautiful, I could look up that link if you like. It's custom made.

I just keep all my departed ones on my bookshelf.


----------



## TrackingPuppy (Feb 13, 2005)

I cry with you, so sorry for you loss.
Zeeder was a special boy.

We plant trees where our puppers are buried.
Here is another site that may help you decide what to do with his ashes.
http://www.ashestoashes.com/


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss, He was such a beautiful boy and I bet he had a heart of gold. As far as the ashes, I tend to like planting them in a memorial garden or maybe by his favorate tree. Strongheart had some good ideas too. Whatever you choose, I hope you find comfort in his memories.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Thank you for sharing this wonderful tribute to your handsome boy. 

All of us here know how much this hurts. You have our sincere sympathy.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. When my pets die, they are buried on a hillside on our property. I have a huge bolder there, that I have glued a pet memorial stone for each pet (look on line for places that make them). I also have 100's of daffodils in this area, so every spring I can see all the color.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chary68 (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you all for taking time to give my family your sympathies. I haven't picked up his ashes yet. I don't even know how long it takes. I didn't ask. 

I got a sympathy card in the mail from the vet. She is so thoughtful.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry about your loss. I think a garden stone is a beautiful idea to remember him.


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, too!








Zeeder!!! 

Leika 11, 
Philippines


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)

RIP beautiful boy.

May you find comfort in his memory


----------



## Chary68 (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, I picked up Zeeder from the vet for the last time. He spent so much time at the vet in his short life time that he was with us. Right now his goofy butt is on top of my bookcase. He always thought he was part cat. 

I'm thinking of decoupaging his container that his ashes came in. I have a ton of photos on the computer that capture his love of life and us so well. 

We got a beautiful card from the office that cremated him as well as the bridge poem. The container came in a black velvet drawstring bag that is embroidered with the words, "until we meet again on the rainbow bridge". 

I look forward to seeing that insanely goofy pup in Heaven some day. I can't imagine that my loving God would keep any of us from our loved pets.


----------



## bigmike (Apr 11, 2008)

IAM SO VERY SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS 
but i know when its time you and him will be togeather again


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's always hard to lose a furkid, but doubly hard when they're just starting out in life. Rest in peace, Zeeder









* Rosebud 

When God calls little puppies to dwell with Him above, 
We humans always question the wisdom of His love. 
For no heartache can compare with the loss of one small 'child', 
Who does so much to make this world seem wonderful and mild. 

Perhaps God tires - always calling the aged to His fold, 
And so He picks a rosebud before it can grow old. 
God knows how much we need them and so He picks but few; 
To make the land of heaven more beautiful to view. 
Believing this is difficult, yet somehow we must try, 
For the saddest word that mankind knows will always be "good-bye". 

And so when little pups depart; 
We, who are left behind, must realize how much God loves puppies.... 
For angels are hard to find. 

Author Unknown *


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

What a moving thread and well justified for the loss of such a special boy.

RIP gorgeous Zeeder


----------



## Chary68 (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you for the beautiful poem. It helps sharing my loss with you guys. My friends and daughter's nurses are compassionate about us having to put him down, but look at me weird when they realize how much he meant to us. He wasn't just a dog, he was family. Is family. 

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Zeeder


----------

